
Amazon cutting hundreds of Seattle jobs in its consumer business: source - joering2
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-layoffs/amazon-cutting-hundreds-of-seattle-jobs-in-its-consumer-business-source-idUSKBN1FW1ZA
======
guessmyname
More comments here —
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16360339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16360339)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Missed that one.

~~~
happyguy43
Why is this post shadow banned?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16366248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16366248)

~~~
dang
Would you please stop replying with completely other issues? The HN guidelines
explicitly preclude comments like this, with good reason. We're happy to
occasionally make an exception but not when it's a repeated pattern.

It would also be good if you'd drop the meta. 6 of your last 9 posts have been
just about HN; that's bad. Meta posting is the fastest growing weed in the
garden.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
happyguy43
You can downvote me all you want but it doesn’t justify your actions nor does
it make your actions any more transparent. Why did you shadow ban my
submission?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16366248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16366248)

------
kriffo
: source

